# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  duo SHOWA s/d Kamis, 14 Jan 2009 pk 22.00

## ferzz

Permisi...yang satu ini numpang lewat, om2..  ::  

Lelang 2 showa mulai dari sekarang sampai dengan hari Kamis, 14 Januari 2010 pkl 22.00, Waktu Server KOI's
Dua2nya KTP Blitar.
1. Hi-showa, ukuran 24 cm, sex ?

2. Showa, ukuran 25 cm, sex ?


- Kondisi ikan sehat semua
- Untuk pemenang daerah Jakarta, ikan dapat diambil di rumah, daerah kota.
- Pemenang diluar Jakarta, bisa menunjuk agen kurir yang dipercaya oleh pemenang, dan biaya pengiriman serta packingnya menjadi tanggungan pemenang lelang. 
- Biasanya pulau Jawa dengan Herona atau luar pulau Jawa biasanya dengan Chivas atau Pak Agung.
- 5 % dari harga pemenang akan disumbangkan untuk majalah KOI's
- Harga startnya utk masing-masing ikan ini Rp 100.000 rupiah, kelipatan min. Rp 10.000. Opsi bungkus per ekor Rp 333.000
Untuk Opsi bungkus Silahkan mengetik "Bungkus ikan no...!" 
1. Hi-showa Rp.........by..........
2. Showa Rp.........by..........
Silahkan, om2

----------


## ferzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

